# ***Friday Pics***



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Pics of girls decked out for recital pics.

Kid party in the hot tub.

A guy's portable rig at a family get together I went to rigged out with satellite, 2 flat screens, X-box Connect (sp?), bathroom, and grill. Pretty sweet rig.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Coin*

Our 20 year anniversy challenge coin!

BB


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My wife's crown for Mother's Day and some pix of my son's home school group at the North Houston Police Academy.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

from other friday's pix...mistake


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

1,2 - Oldest graduated last weekend
3 - Birthday meal for the wife
4,5 - A cardinal nesting on our front porch
6 - A Capt. Morgan moment out at Vegas.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Dance Recital*

My lil girls dance recital


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Donald, Jamie_Lee and I after wading the surf Monday evening (date on the camera is a little off.)

More surf fish pics

Some cornhole boards I just built for hours of endless beer drinking ******* fun.

Moses Lake Red

Last Sunday surf trout.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Cosmetic modification


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

1) Last Nights Dinner - bacon wrapped elk tenders over mesquite coals - yum..!!

2) While cooking the elk, I had a visitor - a baby Taratula. He was about the size of a quarter, maybe a hair bigger. I dont expect he's from around here....he must have made the trip to Houston as a castaway on my jeep.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Twins and moma getting ready for the big 8th grade dance









The boy and his date










My onliest baby girl and some punk kid that she lets hang out with her sometimes


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pics*

Last Friday at the Astros

Dream I had last night

Old picture of my Grandpa Partyin it up I found...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Nothing new so here is a few randoms......
PS- Josh please dont kill me for the 2nd picture!!! Lmao!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Indian uses for the Buffalo
"not much waste"


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

At what time is it sociably acceptable to crack open the 1st cold beer of the day???

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

boatlift said:


> At what time is it sociably acceptable to crack open the 1st cold beer of the day???


My general rule of thumb is that the sun has to at least begin breaking the horizon.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

New to me 1989 honda xl600v Transalp.
One I just sold, 1989 Honda nx650.
One of mine in the stable, a 1999 Honda xr650l.
Another of mine 2008 Honda xr650l.
A friend of mine and his Lizard.
It's for sale, 1992 Honda cbr600f2.
Group ride, stopped to eat.
Nice little stable .
Our banner.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Left to right...The Good, The Bad, & The Fugly. :biggrin:


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

texasjellyfish said:


> Indian uses for the Buffalo
> "not much waste"


I've got a problem with buffalo hunting. Ran up on this guy last weekend, got fired up when I saw him & was eager to rush a shot on the whim he'd see me & run for the hills. He looked at me & then turned his head & went back to sleep. That was my 1st & last buffalo hunt. I can't hunt something that has total faith in the fact that I would never think of blowing searing hot lead through his chest.

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

DIHLON said:


> My general rule of thumb is that the sun has to at least begin breaking the horizon.


Part timer. LMAO!

If you aint working then whenever your ready. Breakfast beer.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Left to right...The Good, The Bad, & The Fugly. :biggrin:


Dont hate me cause I am beautiful.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Doing a inspection report on some rural property when i backed out of private drive about 30 wild pigs were in the road. Got a few of the slow ones.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Posted live from Cabo....

Myself , some friends and business associates are staying here... http://www.cabovillas.com/properties.asp?PID=129


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

My wife and I went to Cayman last week for a little R & R and to renew our vows...


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> My general rule of thumb is that the sun has to at least begin breaking the horizon.


X 2


----------



## Mr Powell (Feb 10, 2011)

Some random pictures from the last week or so (except one from back in October)... Pics should be self explanatory on which is which lol. 

Picture of the fuel setup currently being installed before they slide the new motor back in my car (one in my avatar thing).

Moms cat was looking in a bag so decided to snatch him up in it... Didn't turn out so well a few seconds later when I got bit...

New house... Forclosure so having to bring the yard back from the dead... Palm's are going to be removed soon because they are dead. Morris_II's truck in its pre-tow truck ownage condition is parked.

Finally got the pool table from my parents house. Still need to hang pictures.

Den finally looks like a room!

Funny text from my mother inregards to picking up the cats.

And finally last picture is my father a few days before he passed away due to a major heart attack while on vacation with my mother in October. My dad is on the left and our good friend Cliff is on the right. Picture managed to make me smile even during a bad time.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

*We're here Jimmy*

Hello Margaritaville, we're here.


----------



## Cabin-Fever76 (Sep 5, 2008)

Buffett fan playing guitar hero


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pics from Down South Offroad park in Crosby


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I have learned to hate fog, wind and rain...(1) foggy view from the wheelhouse of a 43' supply boat (2) blow out of a 110 Genoa (3) rain and sea spray so hard the wipers couldn't keep up...


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Couple of cool shots from Argentina a few weeks ago.


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

my son just realized that we cant afford a boat yet.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I got one he can have for the change in his "piggy"... might need some work...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

New addition to our family.


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Took the kiddos to Aggieland and watched them sweep Nebraska on the diamond.

RF


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Cooked up some fish the other day and then hung out with the little guy at the pool!

May have to get back in the pool this weekend cause the winds sure dont look to favorable to get in the BIG SALT POOL!!!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Jayc is that in the Sanctuary??


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

cool old South Texas building, "don't worry, we'll have a ladder set up for you"


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

River Fisher said:


> Took the kiddos to Aggieland and watched them sweep Nebraska on the diamond.
> 
> RF


I cannot beleive how fast your kids are growing up!! They are adoreable!!


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Spirit. They don't stay babies long, do they?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Last attempt on shooting this Opal pen. 
I just don't understand


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

use a darker background.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

My little man...










Big Momma...she is due in mid July. A little girl in the way!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Lake pictures*

Just some random pics of the kiddos and me at our lake house on Lake LBJ last summer. The kids can't wait to get back up there in a couple weeks.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

-County fair a couple of weeks ago.
-Texas Horned Lizard at Balmorhea.
-Chillin' on a rock.
-Everything was burned as far as you could see. This is from the Rock House Fire and was taken near the McDonald Observatory.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

This guy followed us back into Cabo Harbor today...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> This guy followed us back into Cabo Harbor today...


He wants to **** on the swim platform...LOL


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Jalapeno plant on the back porch,

Montgomery County DWI Taxi,

driving home the other day, neighbor said electricity was turned off last week, illegally hooked back up they said.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

trodery said:


> Posted live from Cabo....
> 
> Myself , some friends and business associates are staying here... http://www.cabovillas.com/properties.asp?PID=129


I'm guessing you aren't regretting your decision to go? Looks like one heck of a house.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Jettnam










-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

About a day late. And 8 days late for these first two.
Came home from work last friday and the kids had a new pet



















They'd already had him for over 2 hours!!
I made them release the poor guy. He was lethargic from being handled, but when he was released he hopped off just fine.

Last Saturday, my new Wolf.










My dawg goes with me when I take the kids to school. If I don't take her, she cries at the front window for hours!










Saw some great pics this week!!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

*It's 5:00 somewhere.*

Fun time had by one and all.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Ted Gentry said:


> Fun time had by one and all.


That chick in the hula skirt looks like she's been beat with an ugly stick....


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Bocephus said:


> That chick in the hula skirt looks like she's been beat with an ugly stick....


I think it's the guy that got kissed and felt up in New Orleans in 1979!


----------

